# wireless controller



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

mapped my wireless Xbox controller to my machine still have a few key command to do but this makes it nice when finding zero you can be up on the work instead of 
at the distance of the computer

Xbox connected to my Shark HD - YouTube


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Has the wireless controller "fell asleep" while running long programs? I've read of that happening a few times, which is the main reason I went with a wired controller. I do have a hard-wired e-stop, so I don't solely depend on the controller to stop the machine in an emergency.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

in my circumstance it doesnt matter im just using it to locate the cutter since theres no e-stop key command yet i use the one on the machine or the program. If they come out with a key command for it ill just program a button to that function. Currently im changing some buttons to change the axis speed form fast to step and another control to change the step decimal up and down and for the home position..BTW Im using a program called
Pinnacle Game profiler pinnaclegameprofiler.com/ with this program any controller you have you should be able to program to the machine


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

What controller does your machine use? I'm using Mach 3, and here is what the XBOX 360 controller plugin

 screenshot looks like. I have since remapped the red button as an e-stop.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

im just using the software that came with the machine right not it does what i need but that plugin does make it look easy for the mach... what advantage are you getting with the mach 3 over that basic software? I've looked at it and with out knowing any thing about it 
kinda looks complicated.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

It can be overwhelming at first glance, but it's actually pretty easy to use. I also purchased the 2010 screenset for Mach 3 which is better looking than the default one it comes with. Here is a screenshot from the creator of it.

I don't have any other controllers because mine was a DIY build.


----------

